# I will be out of touch for awhile...Chef JimmyJ



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey all...I have to go get some Surgery with Rehab afterwards...Since my family needs the computer for school and such, I won't have it with me...at least for awhile.  I'm really going to miss everyone and all the Smokin'...Stay SAFE and be good to each other and I'll catch up ASAP...Thanks in Advance for your well wishes...JJ


----------



## larrym (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope all goes well, thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 14, 2011)

Get well soon JJ!

You'll be missed!


----------



## masterofmymeat (Oct 14, 2011)

We'll miss you and hurry back in healthy form...James


----------



## alblancher (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Luck Jimmy,

Get well soon,  Just snag that laptop the Drs walk around with when they are not looking and checkin with us


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 14, 2011)

Get Well Quick Jimmy!

TJ


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope all goes well and that you have a speedy recovery Jimmy!


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 14, 2011)

Wishing you a speedy recovery and a quick return to smf!


----------



## jak757 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck Jimmy, hope all goes well.  Stay focused on your rehab, and you'll be back smoking before you know it.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 14, 2011)

Get well JJ and a


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2011)

Hang in there Buddy!!!

Mrs Bear & I are right there with you all the way!!!

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2011)

Get Well Soon


----------



## biteme7951 (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers for a fast and full recovery Chef!


----------



## tom c (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers on their way, don't be gone long we need you around here.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope everything goes well JJ, and that you have a speedy recovery.

Mrs. Cruiser and I will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 14, 2011)

Get well soon chef Jimmy!!!!!!!


----------



## sqwib (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck Jimmy

Make a speedy recovery.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Jimmy hang in there buddy. Let's make this a speedy recovery. I will reach out to Bev as you suggested and be in contact soon.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2011)

good luck JJ


----------



## boykjo (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey jimmy... hate to tell ya this but your mostly out of touch anyway.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Get well soon and hurry back...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2011)

Somebody take Jimmy a laptop. Withdrawal from his posts would be excruciating !!! JIMMY, get well soon..


----------



## alelover (Oct 14, 2011)

Get well soon Jimmy. Hope all goes well and we see you back here soon in good health.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck with the surgery and rehab and we'll be looking forward to your return


----------



## venture (Oct 14, 2011)

Take care my friend.  You will be missed.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck JJ!!

 I know the rehab drill....

  Craig


----------



## michael ark (Oct 14, 2011)

Good luck and god bless.You will be missed.


----------



## teebob2000 (Oct 14, 2011)

Best wishes Jimmy!!!!!  Get back soon!


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hope all goes well, Jimmy!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 15, 2011)

Get well fast and hurry back JJ!!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 15, 2011)

good luck and get well asap!


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 15, 2011)

hope all goes well, and your return is sooner than planned.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey everybody...Thanks for the Get Well Posts...The surgery went well but now I am thinking about changing my name to...Scarbelly East!...They do a lot of cutting out here.

I won't be going to in-patient rehab, at least for now, beause some Idiot Numbers Cruncher decided that because I can hobble 200 feet with a Walker I'm in good enough shape to go home and get out-patient rehab 3-4 days a week...of course it doesn't seem to matter that... I DON"T HAVE TRANSPORTATION!!! We will have to see what happens. Until then I'll just hang out and play with you folks...JJ


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome back brother!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey brother- I would be honored to share the Scarbelly monicker with you.


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome back! Glad the surgery went well.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2011)

JJ, Evening....... Whew.... I just about went into withdrawal.... hope it's goin' well.. rest, relax, recuperate, recover and resume what you do best.. Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow!!!!

Welcome Back Jimmy !!!!

Really Great to hear from you!!!!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad things went good for ya JJ.

When ya do make it to rehab you will find the most sadistic females on the planet...

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad your back & on the road to recovery JJ!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome back Chef jimmy!!!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad to have ya back JJ. Good to see posts from ya again.

And the nerve of those number crunchers, all about numbers and no Heart.

Take care Bro.

Happy Smokin

Mike


----------



## chefrob (Oct 21, 2011)

glad ya made it out in one piece..........


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome back JJ. take it slow my friend


----------



## alblancher (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok Jimmy, push the computer away and do your exercises!  

BTW,  you can say just about anything you want for a couple of weeks,  just blame it on the pain pills! 

And remember pain meds are great, but they sure can mess you up.  Man,I decided I would rather have the pain in the shoulder and ribs then the pain a bit further down.


----------



## slownlow (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad everything went ok, besides the rehab lineup.


----------



## venture (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome back JJ.  The place wasn't the same without you.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 21, 2011)

WB.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## chef willie (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, JJ sorry to say I missed the first posts about you being gone. Glad to see you back and recovering, your posts are always informative. Hope things continue to go well for you

Regards, Willie


----------

